# Tip: Teknic Stepper and Server all in one and more. Very cool motion control and affordable...



## countryguy (Jan 5, 2015)

*Tip:Teknic Stepper and Servo w/drive all in one and more. Very cool motion control and affordable...*

OK to all our bit-byte gang.  I found these guys looking around for a inexpensive Motor, Servo and driver setup.   I found these guys.  

Watch the Vid on the main page mid-way... Offers a lot of into.  I am starting to lean into Stepper setups more after all this Server and encoder $$$$ pricing. 

http://www.teknic.com/products/clearpath-brushless-dc-servo-motors/


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 5, 2015)

Check out the hybrid steppers with encoders at automationtechnologiesinc. Looks like a good option. 
Dave


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 5, 2015)

I looked at both, looks like they would work.

I still see no reason to replace servos and drives on you mill as long as what you have is working.  If you want to replace the controller, just get one that will output +/- 10V analog signal that will run the existing drive.  I'm still using the original DC servos drives on my mill.  If one of them ever fails, then I will replace them with steppers, and still use velocity control rather than step & direction.


----------



## countryguy (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Jim,  
I'm still sorting out the insides - As it turns out,  the AB Bandit III I have is missing the drivers.  The original owner is not replying back w/ why or where.... So I need Drivers for the Servos.  Can you suggest something for this Mill at 500Line encoders (diff quad) to 2000 PPR and if you think it's worth keeping together.  Former owner noted that at 120ipm and 2000PPR is fine what we wanted.   




JimDawson said:


> I looked at both, looks like they would work.
> 
> I still see no reason to replace servos and drives on you mill as long as what you have is working.  If you want to replace the controller, just get one that will output +/- 10V analog signal that will run the existing drive.  I'm still using the original DC servos drives on my mill.  If one of them ever fails, then I will replace them with steppers, and still use velocity control rather than step & direction.


----------



## countryguy (Oct 15, 2015)

I never did get to post back on this.    In the end I pulled off all the tach and low end encoders and installed my own from Automation Direct.  Put them onto the existing baldor servos.  Happy to send pics if needed.   I  rewired them to the existing AB Molex and high end connectors the mill came with.    The Mill turned into a full out upgrade to the Ajax cnc setup    This allowed my to reuse servos which I really wanted do.   And the centroid all in one unit came with the drives and Plc all in one board.   So it worked for me.    ....and as you can see I am off breaking ball mills into aluminum and all types of fun learning projects.


----------



## JPigg55 (Nov 10, 2016)

Wondering if anyone uses any of the Teknic Clearpath servo motors and your opinion on them  ???
I recently ran across them on the Internet and, given the price, looked to be a good option for DIY powerfeed option.
while other motors would work just as well, having the drivers integrated with the motor has an appeal to me. 
Does the power and simplicity of these motors live up to the manufacturers claims  ???


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 10, 2016)

JPigg55 said:


> Wondering if anyone uses any of the Teknic Clearpath servo motors and your opinion on them  ???
> I recently ran across them on the Internet and, given the price, looked to be a good option for DIY powerfeed option.
> while other motors would work just as well, having the drivers integrated with the motor has an appeal to me.
> Does the power and simplicity of these motors live up to the manufacturers claims  ???



I just put four of the CPM-SDHP-3432D-ELN, NEMA 34 frame, on a 5 x 10 foot gantry router for a customer.  They are about 750 Watt peak power.  Plenty of power for that application, a lot of power in a small package.  Very easy to setup and interface with the controller.  Bolted right in with no problems.  The hardest part of the job was pulling the old cables out and pulling the new cables in.  Overall I'm happy with the Clearpath servos.

I also bought this power supply to drive all four.  http://www.automationtechnologiesin...s/unregulated-1440w-72vdc20a-120vac-or-230vac


----------



## Metal (Nov 14, 2016)

boy I wish I had heard these weren't crap a year ago, hah


----------

